# Ophieleotris aporos



## louisvillain2.0

Well I threw the oscar and jungle perch back into the pond, too boisterous for my tank. Went and caught four of these guys as replacements. Pretty much the Australian version of ery's or hoplias but with smaller teeth. Usually they hang out at the surface along creek banks and shoot out to ambush prey or grab insects that fall into the water. These are about half grown at 8", this guy is always out looking for food, no fear even after being caught a few days ago. Will try and get a group shot when they get fed this evening. Will also get some shots of the type of creeks and lagoons they are found in.


----------



## Blue Flame

That's a beautiful fish!


----------



## ChilDawg

Oz has some of the coolest fishes...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

that is an amazing looking fish... i wonder if they are available in the US


----------



## notaverage

That is Gorgeous!!!
Are they commonly kept in aquarium or you just have one b/c you caught it?


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Yeah they are quite spectacular even at this size. When they hit 14-15" they are mind blowing. Pics aren't the best, I was getting attacked by mozzies which made it hard to stay still. As far as them being kept, they aren't common. They aren't a commercially available species and only occur up here in the northern part of Oz. As such, only people who have friends who can catch them and ship them tend to keep them in the rest of the country. I think if they were easy to breed they would take over the hobby here. Same goes for exporting, we can only export F1 fish. No-one has successfully bred these and raised fry in the hobby yet so might be a while before they can go overseas. Best bet would be from Indonesia, I believe they occur throughout the region. They are one native I always seem to come back to keeping. Am trying to catch a blue morph(the blue on these guys is the same as the patches on mine but covers the whole body, insane looking fish) and full red morph. I know a few spots where both colours occur, will try get them after the wet season. Anyway, here are some more pics.







Two of the males and the female coming out to be fed.








Male and female(bottom). Females colour doesn't show so much but in life she is a gold colour with purple and orange tinges to her fins.








Same couple getting their food stolen by the gar. He has decided he likes fresh tilapia fillet better than his frozen smelt. I usually go to the creeks once a week to bowfish tilapia for fish food.


----------



## notaverage

Nice..what size tank is that?
WHat else do you have in there?


----------



## bigshawn

interesting and nice looking to


----------



## His Majesty

beautiful fish man


----------



## louisvillain2.0

notaverage said:


> Nice..what size tank is that?
> WHat else do you have in there?


Tank is a 180gal (tank shots are a few threads down). At the moment the only fish are the four gudgeons and the gar. I wouldn't mind catching a mob of rainbow fish to go in but the gar tends to eat them. Some big ones might work though. Otherwise a mouth almighty or two...Hmm might have to go fishing today. Will get some creek shots while I'm there.


----------



## Buckman

i've never seen one of those before. its beautiful man.


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Here are some pics of their habitat and associated rivers.
Narrow parts of the river are fast flowing and mostly boulders. Gudgeons don't tend to be in these sections but plenty of jungle perch, sooty grunter, eel tailed catfish and rainbow fish.








Typical side creek/lagoon off the main river. This one sits about 20 metres to the left on the pic above. Completely different environment and full of gudgeons.








Floodplain section of the same river. Wide and deep, floodplain is sandy and covered in grasses and reeds while the steeper bank has trees right to the water and branches hang out and down a few metres touching the surface. You can paddle a kayak or canoe under the branches like a giant tunnel.


----------



## TimmyTeam

That's amazing, where exactly in Australia are you? And do you just use a net to scoop them out?


----------



## louisvillain2.0

TimmyTeam said:


> That's amazing, where exactly in Australia are you? And do you just use a net to scoop them out?


I live in Cairns, Queensland. So eastcoast up towards the top. Basically rainforest/city/great barrier reef. You can catch the gudgeons with a net, easiest way is using a long shank hook with the barb bent down and a piece of prawn or tilapia as bait. They will hit small lures as well, good fun on small tackle.


----------



## Guest

I would love to visit there if it werent for the spiders and snakes.

Very cool though man!


----------



## TJcali

Amazing fish bro must be nice living out there :laugh:


----------

